# Fireplace Mantel



## steve223 (Dec 30, 2009)

I am going to be redoing a fireplace mantel and I am looking for suggestions. It is just some sort of rough 6"x6" that someone painted there are no vertical "pillars" and I am thinking about building it out by attaching some sort of furring strips and then jacketing it with some sort of hardwood. I've never done anything like this before and I am looking for tips and ideas. Any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

When faced with similar situations, we usually search Google for ideas we like that I think I can build.

Here's a fireplace and oak mantel I built in our living room about 3 years ago.

Here's the one in our MBR that was plain brown brick with a rough sawn board as a mantel. I added tile, a new mantel, and bookshelves from pine:


----------

